# 16-18 year old 40K players?



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it me or are there quite few 16-18 year old 40K players? I mean, from what I can tell, the rest are either entirely oblivious of it, or are too stuck up and "cool" to want to even try it... 

As a 16 year old I kinda run out of decent opponents to play, especially in my neck of the woods

Thoughts please...


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

Most people around that age have heard of it, they just aren't really interested in it .


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I started at 12, which is 13 years ago 

But I'm in the minority for sure.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

16-18 is the age when people regard themselves to be to cool do plastic space men.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Im 14 and have beaten people twice my age, age doesn't matter.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

at 16-18 getting drunk becomes a bigger priority.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Loads of people between 12 and 15.

Big void between 16 and 18

19-22 it becomes 'cool' again to be quirky at university.

22-30 starts to become more common again as people recognise that 'cool' is irrelavent.

30+ start up again because their son is playing it and they remember they have a whole load in the loft.


And the proud saddos who never stopped (although ill admit, I did waver a bit between 17 and 18)


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im currently 18, although i have to take a break, cause this is my last year of school. I think that most people between 16 and 18 have this problem. And also, a lack of a steady income usually dictates which age group is more active.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

er..... I wouldnt necessarily say its all about the "cool" factor as i'm 18 and I play it and have no problem whether its cool or not as thats seems to be a high schooler and below state of mind (though some people are an exception at any age group).  

But I would have to say that age range is very low in numbers not because of coolness but because of *time* as that is one of the busiest age for most people in their youth (graduation, school, extra curricular activites, job, college prepping or planning, etc.)

I also agree with the income factor. xD


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

im 19, and im very proud to have a social life and do this aswell, i sometimes feel sorry for the unwashed, unshaven virgins in the local gw, 
My girlfriend laughs at me and wonders why i spend money on this, i just point at all her shoes and she shuts up 
i guess because i work nights and get bonus pay im never short on money so it dosnt really matter, it'l probably change when i go to uni


----------



## micgao (Jan 23, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> at 16-18 getting drunk becomes a bigger priority.


I can drink and play. Compromise :drinks:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

micgao said:


> I can drink and play. Compromise :drinks:


exactly, how ever it seems my tactial ability degenerates after a few beers :laugh:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

For me, 16-18 was the age when I discovered drink, drugs, and girls! Needless to say, 40k took a bask seat for a while. Having said that, I enjoy the hobby even more after a hiatus of a few years.

In my experience, a lot of my regular opponents drifted away from the hobby for a few years at that age. Don't worry, they'll be back!


----------



## micgao (Jan 23, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> exactly, how ever it seems my tactial ability degenerates after a few beers :laugh:


You have more fun losing when drunk than winning when sober :biggrin:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

micgao said:


> You have more fun losing when drunk than winning when sober :biggrin:


cant argue with that


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm 18, I play, and I get drunk (not at the same time though!)


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

micgao said:


> I can drink and play. Compromise :drinks:


Drinking and painting don't go well together though .


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Drink and 40k go very well together. I am 17, and, doing my final exams, i had to put a hold on my space wolves plog, but in 6 weeks time, i will be finished and will be able to get back into my groove with my painting and stuff. I think that 16-18 year olds are always skint, like me, i haven't bought anything ne for my army in 6 months. Combined with school and socializing, 40k is difficult to accomodate. At my LGS, the average age seems to be about 18, but that is because of the large amount of 13 and 14 year olds and 20+ year olds. I love my hobby, because it is one relaxing way to spend an evening or afternoon in an otherwise frantic lifestyle.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I took a small interest in the hobby when I was in middle school... probably about 13 or so. I didn't really understand it much though, but I remember thinking that the chaos miniatures looked cool. When I was about 19, after I left school and when I had a steady income and my other friends were starting to get into the hobby, I took up collecting Chaos Marines again and haven't looked back really.

As previously mentioned, I think it's the case of so much other things happening in that 16-18 area, also you generally need to know people who play the hobby to get into it, and income is always a question because as a kid or a young teenager, you really need parents to buy the models for you, and my parents werent the sort to buy me silly plastic toy soldiers that I probably wouldn't play with.

As for the drinking and painting, I think a couple of drinks tends to steady my hand a little. Of course, a few more and I get sloppy/uncaring.

As for drinking and gaming, hey, when everyone else is drinking as well, it's all a case of who can keep their head the best.

New ambition... have a game of 40k down the pub.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im 17 and I must admit that lately Ive been playing less, between junior year classes being more time consuming, playing soccer year round, and my girlfriend theres not much time or money left for 40k. I just pick up a small box every once and a while, and I find that if I get less to paint, I end up doing a better job. I have a couple friends who i play with who are in pretty much the same situation, being 16 and 17. In the US i think 40k is a lot less known them the UK, I honestly doubt anyone at my school knows what it is aside from me and a few people I play with, which is probly another reason for the lack of players this age.


----------



## micgao (Jan 23, 2011)

NíckUK said:


> Drinking and painting don't go well together though .


I paint better when I'm drunk :laugh:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think lots of people start with 40k, and then move onto warhammer as they get older.
Mainly because you could have a reasonable starter army with 25-30 marines , but you would need alot more in warhammer.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

*raises hand*

I'm 18- I just happen to never play because I'm busy with other stuff most of the time. That and I am a stubborn bastard who refuses to field unpainted miniatures. I think really that's the underlying factor- much larger priorities, whether it is saving up for a car, holding down a half decent job or being a piece of human flotsam that has nothing better to do then get wasted.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm currently 19 and really enjoy the game; even thinking of getting into fantasy. My only problem being that I keep a rigorous college schedule so I don't have too much time to play the game. My friends who play are all of the same age though and I do really enjoy getting together for a night of 40k.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

This is just making me feel depressed to be young, the world is horrible to us!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, I started at 14 but then between 16 and 18 drinking beer and getting laid came higher on my priority list and sapped my minuscule income... Now I'm 29 and have enough spare cash to do this again and still get drunk and laid :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So I'm not the only one. Good, or I'd probably have ended up locked in my room, sitting in the corner mumbling to myself about codex releases or something 
Just out of interest, does anyone here play 40k in my area (NW London, England - around Harrow/Middlesex)?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Even early secondary students (yr7+8) think its uncool, & I quote "Its _sooo_ sad all you do is go 'I move my space soldiermagig 6" then I shoot you 12 inches with my gun' Ha Ha Ha Go get a Life"

I am wondering what you'd say to them in retaliation. I'm thinking of start a new thread
I always say at least its a change to socialise with people instead of sitting inside all day pressing buttons.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Doelago said:


> 16-18 is the age when people regard themselves to be to cool do plastic space men.


As if playing with toys isn't cool. I still break out the lego on occasion, because everything is better when it's made of lego. It's a universal rule, with only one exception.

Fuck growing up. I intend to grasp that 10 year old that lives inside of me for the remainder of my life. I'm pretty sure they have laws against that though.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

micgao said:


> I paint better when I'm drunk :laugh:


No no no.

You THINK you paint better when you are drunk.

I have painted the best ever painted model when drunk at midnight.

The only problem is that some little fairy nicked it and replaced it with some hideous monstrosity that had to be thrown in the paint stripper the next day. 



ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> Even early secondary students (yr7+8) think its uncool, & I quote "Its sooo sad all you do is go 'I move my space soldiermagig 6" then I shoot you 12 inches with my gun' Ha Ha Ha Go get a Life"
> 
> I am wondering what you'd say to them in retaliation. I'm thinking of start a new thread
> 
> I always say at least its a change to socialise with people instead of sitting inside all day pressing buttons.


I never bothered finding a verbal response. Breaking a chair over their head generally did the trick. When the captain of the rugby team is beaten up by the quiet nerd nothing ever happens to you because they are either WAY too embarassed to tell a teacher, or if they do they get laughed at when a scrawny little nerd gets dragged in front of the head master and asked if they hit the 6'5" pile of muscle over the head with a chair.

Although it stops working if a year or so later you get your growth spurt and take up weight lifting, but you tend to get less grief when they actually think you could hurt them.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

micgao said:


> I paint better when I'm drunk :laugh:


just dont dip your brush in the beer


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I started at 12, which is 13 years ago
> 
> But I'm in the minority for sure.


Me too! But it was last year I joined.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

30+ start up again because their son is playing it and they remember they have a whole load in the loft.


Or they still actually enjoy the hobby, and couldn't give a damn either way what their kids are into.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Or they still actually enjoy the hobby, and couldn't give a damn either way what their kids are into.


Oh yes - dont get me wrong - im 30 and have an unbroken association with the hobbie since I was 8 and was bought the rogue trader book.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Supersonic Banana said:


> just dont dip your brush in the beer


I've dipped my brush in tea before..damn it breaks your heart lol

@op
I find this completly different to the majority of this thread, I'm 18 and I've been in the hobby for about 3/4 years. The small group of us that play got into it around the age of 15/16...I guess we're just looking for an excuse not to study for our exams:biggrin:


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

about 75% of males in my year have dne 40K at some point, however i think at around 11/12 people stop for various reasons and then your left with about 5%. :/ unfortunatly.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

TomG said:


> I've dipped my brush in tea before..damn it breaks your heart lol


Cant say its ever bothered me - I lick/suck my brushes to get a good point anyway.

Its never done me any harm... :russianroulette:


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

I hate how no kids play 40k or Fantasy. I am 14 and the only people I can play against let me win becuase they "don't want to beat a little kid."


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Cant say its ever bothered me - I lick/suck my brushes to get a good point anyway.
> 
> Its never done me any harm... :russianroulette:


That's what I do too, now a standard brush not too bad, but a large tank painting brush when you're 2/3 through your tea. it's just not the samt when it's slightly blue for me :shok:

@Op come to think of it, I guess it could be Ireland, I just remembered a few more people in the next County that got into it at about 16 and have been really into it and now they're 18...must be something in the spuds:biggrin:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Hellhammer said:


> I hate how no kids play 40k or Fantasy. I am 14 and the only people I can play against let me win becuase they "don't want to beat a little kid."


 
Then beat them into submission, make sure they lose horribly, and you will get more respect.

Also - are you SURE they let you win - or are you beating them and thats their excuse?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol - no in my area they're either Indian (no racism intended), 12 year olds, or really miserly sad old people


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it could just be because it's not as big in my area, well actually the west of Ireland.
Like the nearest GW is the other side of the country. So there's a small group of about 10 of us aged 16-19 and one 25 year old.
I guess it's because at 16ish over here we start socializing more and well the only way the hobby started with us is through word of mouth and we hear about it when we socialize with other groups, so eventually there is now a group of us big into the hobby.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky. The only groups of guys in my area are either out to trash stuff or talk about cricket...


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah well my area's the same just swap cricket for Gaelic. I think getting into it at this age and not having access to as much has kind of boosted our appeal to the hobby though. Like we make alot of effort to get us all over to Games Day and things like that. And personally I love GW like the store, apart from talking with mates I know it's somewhere I can just go and talk about things hobby related, always something to look forward to!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i know about 4 people who play but none thoguh school or college all though GW them self. I don't play at Vet's night much for 2 main reasons (One is the time and the second is because i struggle in large groups and i do better in the younger groups)
Anyway most of the time it's the good old teenage atichude that keeps them away at this age. True fans will always come back within 5 years


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Well when I was 16-18 I used to go to the LGS for various reasons and I remember seeing people playing it and seeing it on the shelves but there was no way I was going to play. Not because I thought it made me uncool, but as a young delinquent there was no way I could afford beer, dope, and a ridiculously expensive hobby working part time for min. wage....which was 5 Bucks an Hour i believe.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I've gotta admit, I never played 40k when I was that age - but then, 40k hadn't been invented until I was 19 - so that's not too big a deal.

I was a gamer though (there were other games back then as well) and enjoyed playing WW2 and "modern" (80s 'cold war' scenarios)in HO and 1/72 scale (using 'proper' military models in those scales).

Between 16-18, most boys are more interested in chasing girls and/or getting drunk or might also have school pressures.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm 15, 16 in september. :/


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Is it me or are there quite few 16-18 year old 40K players? I mean, from what I can tell, the rest are either entirely oblivious of it, or are too stuck up and "cool" to want to even try it...
> 
> As a 16 year old I kinda run out of decent opponents to play, especially in my neck of the woods
> 
> Thoughts please...


Most of them make me want to eat my dice and choke to death over facing in a game....So far every player 16 or under has cheated, Whined or thrown dice as me when there "Super Terminators From Black Reach" charge my Sanguinor and die horribly, Then proceeding the say "YOUR CHEATING! ULTRAMARINES CAN'T LOSE!) :angry:

That being said there are some younger players that are pretty fun to play against but i find thats generally the ones that don't play Marines.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Do they actually say 


> YOUR CHEATING! ULTRAMARINES CAN'T LOSE!


?


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Alsojames said:


> Do they actually say
> 
> YOUR CHEATING, ULTRAMARINES CANT LOSE
> 
> ?


Probably not, I imagine they say You're.

Also that might be written into the 'Dex somewhere, knowing Ward.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Arkanor said:


> Probably not, I imagine they say You're.
> 
> Also that might be written into the 'Dex somewhere, knowing Ward.


No they do say it........and im pretty sure that is in the codex too....:headbutt:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I have to admit, one of the most enjoyable aspects of the hobby now in my 30's is being able to buy what I want for the game when I want it.... Plus its great to say damn kids... get out of my way and keep off my lawn, and go get a job.... and things like IN MY DAY.......

I can't wait till I am completely senile and playing 15mm Asyrians or Napoleonics or something and in the shed out the back.... probably have a toy train and an engineers outfit by then too and wait for my wife to bring me a cup of tea so i can tell her about the racing stripes on the cattle cars that were popular on the 1845 Luton to Old Kent Run or something..... 

Kill me now. LOL.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

To be fair the younger players I've played against don't try to cheat, they just don't know the actual rules very well.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Alexious said:


> I can't wait till I am completely senile and playing 15mm Asyrians or Napoleonics or something and in the shed out the back.... probably have a toy train and an engineers outfit by then too and wait for my wife to bring me a cup of tea so i can tell her about the racing stripes on the cattle cars that were popular on the 1845 Luton to Old Kent Run or something.....
> 
> Kill me now. LOL.


No dude don't do it, keep breathing, it's well worth it:grin:... I'm almost at that stage and I've having more fun than ever.

The guys in my group are often getting asked by the young blokes if they can come and play some games with us...they do let some but are very picky.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

HOBO said:


> No dude don't do it, keep breathing, it's well worth it:grin:... I'm almost at that stage and I've having more fun than ever.
> 
> The guys in my group are often getting asked by the young blokes if they can come and play some games with us...they do let some but are very picky.


SO YOUR the group of old farts that told me to get my titans off your lawn???? k:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> SO YOUR the group of old farts that told me to get my titans off your lawn???? k:


Nah, we're far too cool and easy going for such nonsense as that...we'll happily wipe those Titans off the board though:biggrin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Alexious said:


> I have to admit, one of the most enjoyable aspects of the hobby now in my 30's is being able to buy what I want for the game when I want it.... Plus its great to say damn kids... get out of my way and keep off my lawn, and go get a job.... and things like IN MY DAY.......
> 
> I can't wait till I am completely senile and playing 15mm Asyrians or Napoleonics or something and in the shed out the back.... probably have a toy train and an engineers outfit by then too and wait for my wife to bring me a cup of tea so i can tell her about the racing stripes on the cattle cars that were popular on the 1845 Luton to Old Kent Run or something.....
> 
> Kill me now. LOL.



No you have it all wrong.
Train enthusiasts tend not to be wargamers as well.
They can't afford both hobbies.
Especially if they collect Hornby or live steam.

My brother in law is one of the former. He spends more on a month on his trains than I spend in a year on wardollies (even when I used to spend around $100 a month - which admittedly WAS 15 years ago).


----------



## Finnfox (Apr 5, 2011)

I am 16 and I'm space wolf player. I've just started the hobby and already won 2 games.
I think that 16-18 years old people doesn't play Warhammer, because they have "better things to do" like school things, computer games and so on...

Both of the players that I have won are here and they are both 16 now.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm 16 and I'm slightly obsessed with this game 

I usually spend about 50$ a month on it when I make about 50$ a week.

The rest goes to gf, books, and Magic 

Admittedly, I am a huge nerd, althought having a gf who plays it helps alot


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Your girlfriend plays? Lucky bastard


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Alsojames said:


> Your have a girlfriend? Lucky bastard


ftfy :grin:


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

ah the dream of a girlfriend who plays, i have heard of this, mine just makes yawn faces if i try to talk anything on the topic. 
I started playing when i was 21, my friends who started in their teens both stopped for a while, but have managed to stay strong since they started again. Both just stopped due to it taking over their life or no one to play with.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

I started playing warhammer 40k when i was 8 years old and now im 18 and a bunch of my friends my age play


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> im 19, and im very proud to have a social life and do this aswell, i sometimes feel sorry for the unwashed, unshaven virgins in the local gw,
> My girlfriend laughs at me and wonders why i spend money on this, i just point at all her shoes and she shuts up
> i guess because i work nights and get bonus pay im never short on money so it dosnt really matter, it'l probably change when i go to uni


Well I'm 17, and will be 18 in July, and I have a decent life. Every last person on this planet has a secret side one way or another, in this case I paint, collect and play Warhammer Fantasy and 40k. I'm not ashamed of it, and yes Gunslinger I also feel bad for some of the, lack of better word, "losers" in the clubs and all that jazz. I'm glad I'm not an unwashed, unshaven virgin, LOL. On another note however, I'm single and I have 11 pairs of footwear. Again, 17 year old male. Something's wrong with me...


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

whiplash308 said:


> Well I'm 17, and will be 18 in July, and I have a decent life. Every last person on this planet has a secret side one way or another, in this case I paint, collect and play Warhammer Fantasy and 40k. I'm not ashamed of it, and yes Gunslinger I also feel bad for some of the, lack of better word, "losers" in the clubs and all that jazz. I'm glad I'm not an unwashed, unshaven virgin, LOL. On another note however, I'm single and I have 11 pairs of footwear. Again, 17 year old male. Something's wrong with me...


i wasnt in any way saying that everyone that does warhammer is like that, which would be very hypocrytical of me. i dont advertise that i play this, but no im not ashamed either. The guy who runs the local gw is really cool, nice guy, knows his stuff but isnt creepy obsessed which is good, once we and my brother went to the one in exeter and the guy was talking about a monolith and was making doctor who sound effects, he just looked at me with the most concerned face you could imagine, we then backed out of the shop slowly, not turning around 
its only the minority that are losers, they just ruin it for the rest of us, like boy racers with insurence


----------

